# How many can you find?



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

I found 10 faces.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I found all 12 ... not sure about that 12th one tho.
Dusty


----------



## dmavity (Feb 16, 2011)

I found 11 - possibly 12.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I got 11


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

found 10 very good puzzle :O)


----------



## Llamedos (Jul 4, 2012)

found only 10


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

anybody know the answer or have the picture showing where they all are?


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I find only 10.....


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dusti said:


> anybody know the answer or have the picture showing where they all are?


I'm not sure if I am right . . . but here is a link to a color coded answer. Anyone have a better guess than the one in yellow?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-93785-1.html#1764746


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

The yellow one is the one I picked too, but wasn't sure if it was right. Guess it IS right!
Dusty


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

@ All Cheaters...

I do really hope all have enjoyed this. But I find that others like to cheat and take the fun out of it like over on the game club. This is sad that ya have to cheat like that by putting x's in or color it. Do you cheat in everything in life. Can't you just have fun and try to find something. Its like the old math books had the problems in the front but the answers in the back and you never use your brain to do the actual work. OH well..guess it gives some more pride to cheat in life. Is this what you teach/taught your children and grandchildren how to cheat?


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

10


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

10


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Your comment is extremely rude. Like the saying goes, one judges others by what they see in the mirror. The heading CLEARLY STATES "ANSWERS". Do you not see that? This done because logically it is assumed if one wants TO PLAY the puzzle, they WILL NOT open the post. This was taken into consideration when the answer was posted. IF one chose to play then they will not open the post, go play the game, then come back and see if they were right. The newspapers always publish answers to the previous day's puzzles. Are they cheaters too? Shame on you!



cathy47 said:


> @ All Cheaters...
> 
> I do really hope all have enjoyed this. But I find that others like to cheat and take the fun out of it like over on the game club. This is sad that ya have to cheat like that by putting x's in or color it. Do you cheat in everything in life. Can't you just have fun and try to find something. Its like the old math books had the problems in the front but the answers in the back and you never use your brain to do the actual work. OH well..guess it gives some more pride to cheat in life. Is this what you teach/taught your children and grandchildren how to cheat?


----------



## frizzping (Apr 9, 2011)

its a spoiler page? its meant to have the answer?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Found 10 and they all look like famous men.


----------



## sueand (Sep 17, 2011)

I found 11


----------



## tuxedo2525 (Feb 5, 2011)

I found 10


----------



## Linda D. (Feb 21, 2011)

I know I found 11 and I'm not sure if I really found the 12th.


----------



## galmom (Jun 15, 2012)

Found 12


----------



## knitpath (Oct 29, 2012)

Found12 : )


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

10


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

I can only see 10


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

I think I found 12 but 11 for sure!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

found 10


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I personally like these kinds of puzzles.


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

I found 11 but I bet there is 12. Great puzzle!
wackycat :?:


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

10


----------



## missyern2 (Dec 17, 2012)

I only found 10


----------



## Bearded Clam (Jan 17, 2013)

I only see 2.....maybe I need thicker glasses


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

I found 11- I love your P. H. D.-projects Half Done! I"m right there with you!
wackycat4


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

found 11


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I found 12


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

I found 10


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

11


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

I think I found 11....


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

I found 10 easily - had to peek to see the other two.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

I found all 12 and then read the comments about the yellow (realized there was a cheat sheet). I looked at the cheat sheet and to me the yellow doesn't look like a face. But if it is then there are 13 faces. The left side of the tree...third person down...his chin makes a face (looks like a grumpy old man). Am I wrong?

So I just went back and stared at the one that was yellow a bit harder and found a face...so I have found 13 faces.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

11 :thumbup:


----------



## K Pearl (Jul 31, 2013)

I can only see 10


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

This is great....I FOUND 11 faces....still looking for the 12th one...

RIO



cathy47 said:


> .


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

I found 11


----------



## ka_avery (Jan 20, 2014)

10


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

I found 10.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I can only find 11.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

I found 10


----------



## prfktpkg (Aug 1, 2014)

I found ten. Can't imagine where the other two are. I don't give up easily, I'll find them. Mary


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

12


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

found 12...


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I found 12.. took me sometime but I did find 12 in there


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

11, so far..................


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I found 11!!!!!


----------



## shannand (Oct 27, 2011)

10


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I found 10 faces.


----------



## Harleychic5 (Aug 7, 2014)

I found 12


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

12 Wonderful picture


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Found 10 faces


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I see 10.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Found 12


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

10


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I found 10.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

I found 11.


----------



## marciejo27 (Sep 7, 2016)

Try as I may I could only find ten. There must be one or two in the trunk of the tree. My eyes are bugging out! :sm16:


----------



## marciejo27 (Sep 7, 2016)

You probably don't need new glasses. Try harder next time. I found only ten.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats great, thank you for sharing, i got 10.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I found 12.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

I found 10.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

I found 10


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

9 Some of you mentioned finding as many as 11 or 12. I thought the
questions ended at 10, so went no further.


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

I found 10 faces too


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I found 11


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

cathy47 said:


> .


I found 11


----------



## mover (Jan 13, 2018)

I found 12 ,after many attempts.This was good.Thanks.


----------



## cazzie (Oct 21, 2018)

10 I hope


----------



## nicolemargaret (Feb 28, 2017)

I found 10 ????


----------

